# Couple nice mullet



## kraus (Jun 8, 2009)

Caught on sand fleas an hour into the falling tide around noon. 25lb. flouro double bottom #2 khale naked k/rigged with an east wind around 5mph on BHI.


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Nice work. Congrats on the catch.


----------



## NcRon (Dec 15, 2007)

Nice Catch for sure


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

Supper... Nice job,thanks for the report...


----------



## River (Sep 30, 2006)

Those are nice uns !! Congratulations !


----------



## MSRIEF (May 21, 2007)

Nice for suppa! Congrats on nice catches!!!


----------



## Gregg Seaford (Feb 23, 2009)

yummy....


----------



## cooper138 (Aug 8, 2012)

Nice catch citation and supper can't beat that


----------



## gshivar (Aug 29, 2006)

very nice Va mullet. I like to catch / eat them. best - glenn


----------



## aln (May 29, 2006)

sweet !!


----------



## kraus (Jun 8, 2009)

Thanks guys. The fillets were good and the crabs thought the same of the mullet carcasses.


----------



## bronzbck1 (Jun 13, 2007)

Nice catch but y'all have to feed those monkeys some more fleas. 17" here would be over 2 pounds


----------



## offroad (Sep 16, 2011)

still trying to figure out where the line is in the ocean that turns whiting into mullet ???


----------



## AbuMike (Sep 3, 2007)

offroad said:


> still trying to figure out where the line is in the ocean that turns whiting into mullet ???


Somewhere just S of 36.7461111 N , 75.94416669999998 W


----------



## Garboman (Jul 22, 2010)

AbuMike said:


> Somewhere just S of 36.7461111 N , 75.94416669999998 W


Which is near the place where Puppy Drum turn into Redfish


----------



## AbuMike (Sep 3, 2007)

Garboman said:


> Which is near the place where Puppy Drum turn into Redfish



You da man. Was wondering how long it would take for someone to get it...


----------



## Fishman (Apr 23, 2000)

Good eats


----------



## Loner (Sep 9, 2009)

...Believe me there has NEVER BEEN NO RED FISH...In this state it has and will always be PUPPY DRUM..AND they grow up to be YEARLINGS AND THEN RED DRUM!!!
Kinda like MAHI-MAHI.....Its a dolphin if U were BORN HERE!!


----------



## flathead (Dec 18, 2003)

Nice catch, good eatin'.


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

offroad said:


> still trying to figure out where the line is in the ocean that turns whiting into mullet ???


 What turns roundhead into seamullet?? Va - NC border... Haven't heard them called whiting on a reg basis in either of those states..

It's a nice catch be it seamullet,southern mullet,northern mullet (which have the fancy stripes),or roundhead.. It's all the same fish and they all taste the same... Whiting can be a different fish altogether,but if you think it's the same as a seamullet,so be it... Eat'm up and enjoy...


----------



## offroad (Sep 16, 2011)

googled virginia mullet, this is what I got !!



View attachment 10131


----------



## challenger (Oct 24, 2012)

Loner said:


> ...Believe me there has NEVER BEEN NO RED FISH...In this state it has and will always be PUPPY DRUM..AND they grow up to be YEARLINGS AND THEN RED DRUM!!!
> Kinda like MAHI-MAHI.....Its a dolphin if U were BORN HERE!!


More information please! I can't seem to find out what the size limit is for Puppy drum. I feel like puppy drum are informally clasified (or should be) as "too small to keep" I've recently caught quite a few 21-23" drum and I don't like calling them "puppy drum". I feel these are Red Drum period. That size fish is generally 3 years old according to the research I've done so the term "puppy" doesn't jive IMOHO.
Besides that I've never eaten a puppy that tasted as good as a Red Drum AND, even though not the easiest, filleting a Red Drum is so much less of a hassle than a puppy. The neighbors could care less if I'm cleaning a fish


----------



## River (Sep 30, 2006)

WOW !! -------------- Those were nice Sea Mullet ------------ River


----------



## NC KingFisher (Nov 20, 2011)

Rat is illegal, puppy is just short to a little over, yearling is mid to upper slot, drum is over slot to me. And nice whiting! Woulda been hard for me to not use them carcasses for bait


----------



## surfmom (Nov 3, 2012)

well ya had better luck then me today!


----------



## sand flea (Oct 24, 1999)

I think "roundhead" is mostly used in Tidewater. Oh, and "kingfish." I think them Northern boys call 'em that. I can't think of another fish with so many names...I'm going to make up more just to confuse people. How about surf marlin?


----------



## Kenmefish (Apr 21, 2000)

Sea Monkey


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

Cobia,lemmonfish,coalfish,ling that one has a few extra names as well...


----------



## bronzbck1 (Jun 13, 2007)

A puppy drum is anything 28" and under, yearlings are up to 39" and Drum are 40" and up. We just call keeper size "slots" most of the time.


----------



## challenger (Oct 24, 2012)

bronzbck1 said:


> A puppy drum is anything 28" and under, yearlings are up to 39" and Drum are 40" and up. We just call keeper size "slots" most of the time.



Well this just ads to the confusion. Not a big deal and there will likely never be an agreed upon standard.
I've never heard of drum being classified as "yearling" etc.
Obviously a drum that is 39" is decades old and yearlings are a few inches long. 
From what I've read drum stay in creeks (or inshore) for the most part until 3 years old at which point they are generally slot size fish. After this size/age they winter offshore. Perhaps there are other sources of information the refute or support this information but it was close enough for me to call eliable??
Thanks
Howard


----------



## KB Spot Chaser (Nov 19, 2009)

yearlings as in their first few years of sexual maturity, one a few inches long is referred to as a juvenile


----------



## AbuMike (Sep 3, 2007)

Dinks, Slots, Over Slots and Paper fish.......Easy enough for y'all????


----------



## bronzbck1 (Jun 13, 2007)

challenger said:


> Well this just ads to the confusion. Not a big deal and there will likely never be an agreed upon standard.
> I've never heard of drum being classified as "yearling" etc.
> Obviously a drum that is 39" is decades old and yearlings are a few inches long.
> From what I've read drum stay in creeks (or inshore) for the most part until 3 years old at which point they are generally slot size fish. After this size/age they winter offshore. Perhaps there are other sources of information the refute or support this information but it was close enough for me to call eliable??
> ...


Yearlings are the first years they are big enough to reproduce not the first year, kb got it right


----------

